# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  a ju pelqen te mbani qen?

## padrilla

per vete i kam shum inat

----------


## derjansi

ne un shum inat i kam

----------


## mia@

Me pelqejne shume, por s'ja kam ngene. E mbushin shtepine tere lesh Lol.

----------


## derjansi

> Me pelqejne shume, por s'ja kam ngene. E mbushin shtepine tere lesh Lol.


pse vec lesh lol gjo tjeter jo?

----------


## Homer

Mu me pelqejne qent kur i shoh te dikush tjeter lol

----------


## padrilla

> pse vec lesh lol gjo tjeter jo?




edhe nai sasigj pa dashje

----------


## mia@

> pse vec lesh lol gjo tjeter jo?


Varet si e meson qenin. Po leshve s'ke ca u ben Lol.

----------


## padrilla

Dea, te mesoj un per punen e leshve.

merr vekjumin edhe shkrepsen lol

----------


## mia@

> Dea, te mesoj un per punen e leshve.
> 
> merr vekjumin edhe shkrepsen lol


WoW !!! Mire e ke ti, po  them ta provoj njehere te qeni i komshies ne fillim, te shikoj sa efekt do kete. :uahaha:

----------


## skampin

po qenit a´i pelqen te jete qen

----------


## BlerinaL

perjashta, po. nje german shepherd  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

qent i kam inat . por vdes per macet .. me pelqen indiferenca e tyre ..lol

----------


## Adna

Mpelqen me mbajt ne oborr, mrena n'shpi JO.

----------


## puroshkodran

edhe un e kam nji qen bir qenit n'shpi. kshtu asht i paster, nuk i ban nevojat ne shpi edhe po e le nji dite komplet pa e nxjerre jashte. n'fillim e mbushte shpine me qime por i gjetem nji shampo per qej e nuk i bien me.

----------


## Plot

> perjashta, po. nje german shepherd


Protestant apo katolik ?

Per veten time, jo qen protestant. Keta gerthasin shume, gjithe diten duke protestuar. Kurse nje qen katolik, te kenaq shpirtin.

Sa here qe ulemi per buke, ky ben kryqin dhe me sheh : "ham ?". Une ia bej me koke : "hame". Pastaj ai thote "ammmmm..." (ne vend te "amen").

E kam provuar njehere nje qen mysliman, por ky me lodhi duke vajtuar, kuiste ne pike te mengjesit, me kater putrat per qilimi. Njehere me ka hyre ne greve urie per nje muaj, desh me ngordhi. Le qe s'hante, por me shikonte aq shtrember kur capisja ndonje dardhe pas dreke, sa thashe me shqevi.

Por me e bukura qe kam pare, eshte nje qen budist qe e kam pare tek nje shoqe : ky rrinte gjithe diten kembekryq ne sixhade, dhe mbyllte syte si nuse. Nganjehere hapte njerin sy dhe shihte oren e murit sa minuta kishte ndenjur pa fryme. Qen me budist, s'kam pare ndonjehere.

ps : Kujdes! mos merrni qen afrikan, ky ju shqyen me gjithe lecka, dhe therret dhe shoket e vet per te vallezuar rreth zjarrit.

----------


## Klevi

Qent i kam shum qef ...
Per vet faktin se pres te mar nje tani  :perqeshje:

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Mua me pelqejne jashtezakonisht qent, kam nje qen te vogel qe eshte i atij lloji qe nuk rritet shume, eshte shume i bukur, kam deshire ta mbaj edhe brenda ne shtepi, por familjaret nuk me lejojne, thon JO sepse e mbush shtepine me qime apo siq i thot dkush e dikush LESH !!!

----------


## BlueBaron

> Protestant apo katolik ?
> 
> Per veten time, jo qen protestant. Keta gerthasin shume, gjithe diten duke protestuar. Kurse nje qen katolik, te kenaq shpirtin.
> 
> Sa here qe ulemi per buke, ky ben kryqin dhe me sheh : "ham ?". Une ia bej me koke : "hame". Pastaj ai thote "ammmmm..." (ne vend te "amen").
> 
> E kam provuar njehere nje qen mysliman, por ky me lodhi duke vajtuar, kuiste ne pike te mengjesit, me kater putrat per qilimi. Njehere me ka hyre ne greve urie per nje muaj, desh me ngordhi. Le qe s'hante, por me shikonte aq shtrember kur capisja ndonje dardhe pas dreke, sa thashe me shqevi.
> 
> Por me e bukura qe kam pare, eshte nje qen budist qe e kam pare tek nje shoqe : ky rrinte gjithe diten kembekryq ne sixhade, dhe mbyllte syte si nuse. Nganjehere hapte njerin sy dhe shihte oren e murit sa minuta kishte ndenjur pa fryme. Qen me budist, s'kam pare ndonjehere.
> ...



...  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:  ...

----------


## Enii

lol

nje gje qe verej kendej ne western world .. ka shume single ladies qe jetojne me qen  ... te jete koicidenc valle  !

----------


## Apollyon

E du nji doberman e du.

----------

